# Cross bow



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Whay ever happened to the bill to legalize the cross bow during rifle season? I have spent the greater part of the session here in Hong Kong and pretty much out of the loop. I have a disabled left arm so consider myself fortunate to be able to use a cross bow ,but also fear the consequenses if the cross bow industry decided to lobby to legalize the cross bow during the regular archery season. It would be a lottery system immediatly.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Passed the senate and is waiting for consideration by the house. Currently I have no issues with this bill but once it passes I'm sure there will be some future effort to expand it to the regular bow season also. I agree that if that happens the bow season probably will end up going to a lottery draw.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm watching this close to Adokken. I like dakotashooter2 am not worried about it in the rifle season, but I think we need to put up a big stink if they try put it in the archery season. Not only would it destroy our archery season, but make management more difficult, reduce total archery tags and also reduce license fees to the state. I can't see any good reason to have crossbows legal in the archery season other than those with a handicap. 
It's a shame our legislature has to stick it's nose in and mess so many things up. We have a very conservative legislature. I am conservative, but I am not a conservative that measures my quality of life by the dollar. Can't we have a party that doesn't worship business on one hand, and on the other hand can't we also have one that isn't socialist? I think we need to can most of them and start over. 
By the way adokken, it's good to hear from you again. You better get out of that neck of the woods before you start to glow in the dark.  I suppose your a good distance away from any threat, and dominant winds perhaps push everything away from you.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Fortunatly we are far enough away to have any problems,although during the quake I did see ripples on my wine glass,a new early detection method. Back to the cross bow issue,remember well how the inline lobby group worked the legislature to get what they wanted and now its like shooting a regular rifle.I quit applying as it has become difficult to get drawn. Would hope the ND bow hunters would have enough clout to keep some thing simular from happening.


----------

